# Skid steer on big lots



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey ,

I've been running the idea on using a large frame skid steer with snow wolf's for a large site I picked up. The site requires all the snow to be pushed to the back and its 800ft and 4 acres total. Machine would be parked there. I have a smaller skid now but been looking at the deere 330g or s740.
I'm trying to avoid buying another tractor $$

Anyone have exp using skid steers on larger lots ? My other skid 65hp with a 8ft pusher does 400ft passes at a site no problem.

Thoughts?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Snowfall averages, depths, consistencies, and plow/box type will all be a factor in answering this question.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

We avg 160cm here. Not a major snow belt by any means. I'll run a 10ft boss pusher.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

You certainly won't be running a large frame Deere... They are on backorder till this time next year, such high demand for the best skidsteer built they literally can't keep up, selling 500 machines a week and can only produce 300

They say imitation is the most sincere form of flattery, especially since you mentioned the 330g not a 332 LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wouldn't, but I am in a "higher" snow area. 

Can it be done? It Shirley can, but it could also be done with shovels.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I think it could be done with a skid and snow tires. I would want some speed to get the snow rolling and I think I would prefer a different setup then the boss pusher because its not very tall. 

In my opinion its going to take you 3 hours on 4" and over that I think its going to be an extra hour an inch to push it 800 ft with a s750 and an 8ft pusher. 

Call my crazy but I would do it with a s750 a weight kit, snow tires, 2 speed and a 9-13 hla snow wing. Ill start at 4am and you can have my breakfast ready for 6:15. lol


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

It's very doable. We have been using a CAT 279D with an Arctic 10.5' pusher on a 16 acre site for several years with no problems. F-450 with 8' Boss straight plow & UTG and two P/U's w/Boss V's assisting. No need to have 2 large wheel loaders w/16' pushers doing this. They would be worthless anyways during the daytime and evening time while the site is open and busy.


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

I run a Deere 333e with a 10 foot pusher. I can swing a 12 on 3-4 Inch snow. Weighted up I’m at 12,000 plus the box. A little slower on the long pushes, but makes up time on islands etc


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

For two years I had a three acre lot one of the machines we used a s250 with a ten foot box, when I got he box full it was sucked balls to push it to the other end. More h.p more better.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You’ll be fine.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I decided to pass on the site.
Just figured it wasn't worth it. After thinking long about it, I figured the best piece of equipment was a tractor or loader and I'm not buying or renting one for one site


----------

